# Connect 20" Cinema Display (ADC) to Intel iMac



## vd0t (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm thinking of purchasing one of the new Intel iMacs. Very tempting!

I'm currently using the older 20" Cinema Display which uses the ADC connection (connected to my PowerMac G5 at the moment). I want to be able to connect it to the Intel iMac when I decide to purchase it, for extended display.

From what I understand, I would have to buy a mini-DVI to DVI adapter AND a DVI to ADC adapter (priced at $99!!). Would this setup work?
Any issues with DVI-D and DVI-I? Not sure if this applies at all, I've just read comments with those terms being thrown around.

Thanks!


----------



## JeremusCaesar (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, I can tell you that I've used the 20"CD on the DVI-to-ADC adapter, so at least that half of your equation is a go. I've also used the mini-DVI-to-DVI adapter on other screens, but that's not going to help you much. Anyone out used them both together? No reason it shouldn't work, as far as I can see, though.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

The Apple mini DVI - DVI connection gives you a DVI-D. I am pretty sure the the adapter you need to plug your ADC display in uses a DVI-I. 

Check to DVI cable on your ADC adapter. Is it DVI-I?









If so, I don't think it will plug into the DVI-D port of the Mini DVI - DVI adapter.

EDIT - Sorry, I thought you already had the ADC adapter. Maybe someone who has one can look at it and see if it uses a DVI-D or DVI-I.


----------



## Mr. Sloth (Jun 10, 2005)

*Apple DVI to ADC Display Adapter*

please excuse the double post.


----------



## Mr. Sloth (Jun 10, 2005)

*Apple DVI to ADC Display Adapter*

Apple sells an adapter. I don't think any of the adapter to adapter solutions will work because of the power element. As you correctly stated, the ADC is powered. The adapter must be powered since the DVI isn't.

Apple DVI to ADC Display Adapter

$129 CAN

Go to the online store and just do a search for ADC


----------

